
Study of Minneapolis dynamic priced lanes shows tolls as proxy for congestion - stefap2
http://tollroadsnews.com/news/study-of-minneapolis-dynamic-priced-lanes-shows-drivers-see-posted-tolls-as-proxy-for-congestion---more-likely-to-choose-toll-lanes-when-posted-prices
======
HeyLaughingBoy
I've been commuting into downtown Minneapolis by bus for a few months now and
I have to say I'm really surprised by how sparsely populated the HOV lanes
are. Especially now that crowdsourced traffic congestion apps like WAZE are
available, I would have thought that more people would be using them to avoid
traffic. But even with lanes to stopped traffic to my right, the HOV lanes
remain almost empty.

